# 2002 S6 project



## Tre5 (May 8, 2012)

Well, I've been lurking around since I bought my Audi a few months ago and my car is almost ready to come out of the body shop, so I thought I would show you what I am up to. This will be my main mode of transportation, but I do have my tow pig as well. The car is a 2002 S6 Avant that I picked up out in Huntington Beach, CA. The very next day I found some 20" Savinis on craigslist up in Glendale, CA. The factory wheels had bald tires on them, so I figured I would see if I could pick up some wheels before I put another 450 miles on them to get home. I drove it home on Sunday, woke up Monday morning and dropped it off at a friends body shop, where it has sat ever since... we're going on 5 months there. The color is a factory Porsche color, but we added 3 coats of a yellow to orange flopping pearl over top of that. 
As soon as I get the car back I will be working on doing some maintenance to the car to make sure it is in top running order. Next it's on to the suspension. You will just have to wait and see what I am doing with that, but if you click the links in my signature, you will get a better idea of what that will be.
Enjoy the pics and let me know what you think...
























































you can see the difference in color with the flopping pearl in the next two pics
































Almost there...








Hopefully I'll have it back in a week or so.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nice colour  You don't see many C5s getting painted :thumbup:


----------

